# does anyone use embroidery i2? Looking for reviews or alternatives.



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with Embroidery i2? I'm trying to decide if we should buy it or find something else. 
We are a small shop on a major come back from the recession, but we have a 15 year old brother machine. It's a powerhouse, but the stitch quality is far inferior than the newer machines. I think it could really use a tune-up but have no idea where to find someone to do it. It still has a floppy drive, and we can't even do hats with it anymore. We are working toward getting a new machine, but in the meantime I'd love to find a way to increase the quality of our offerings via new fonts, monograms, etc. It would also be nice to be able to do some of our own digitizing for simpler designs and we use corel draw a lot. I am not the embroidery expert, but i am tasked with business development and am trying to learn the embroidery side as I go. Our embroidery experts are not quite up with the times as you can imagine. Do any of you embroidery ace's have some advice for me?
Thank you!!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Where are you located? That will help with referring a service tech to you.
Embroidery software-wise, I recommend Wilcom. Pricey but well worth the money.


----------



## cryzzzl (Sep 27, 2013)

Jane, Thank you for your response. We are in Denver.


----------



## Benigno Salguero (Aug 19, 2013)

wilcom and pulse are the best two 
will definitely recommend Wilcom


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

cryzzzl said:


> Jane, Thank you for your response. We are in Denver.


SewTech.Net - The Network of Embroidery Technicians 
Wayne Benton has a network of techs who work with him. Maybe he has someone in your area.


----------



## wgalindo (Sep 17, 2012)

PULSE is not the software is the name of the sofware company developers of "DG" the embroidery software, they create other sofware apps like
DG/MG (only for Tajima Machines) and Embroidery I2 (an embroidery design solution that integrates with Adobe Illustrator that converts any illustrator design or clipart into embroidery, you can use any ttf or ots font

I have a license that I can sell at a very good discount, but you need to buy illustrator to make it work


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll add a +1 for Wilcom. Used it for years. The monogramming is particularly good and compares well to anything else.


----------

